# How to remove FRONT bowtie



## MDee (Feb 26, 2013)

Ok, i know there are other threads about this for people who want to change the colour of their chevy bowties. I want to paint mine - not vinyl - and would really appreciate it if someone could explain exactly how to remove the front bowtie. i want to remove the gold and chrome outline. it looks like there are some tabs on the inside, but im not sure how many or if there is anything else securing it on.

It seems that all threads on this topic are only filled with comments on how its way easier to just do vinyl or paint without removing. I respect those opinions but thats not what i am going to do, so please save those comments.

If there is anyone out there that knows the proper way to remove the front bowtie, i would love to hear how!
you would be my hero!
Thanks!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

You may want to read up on how to remove the front Bumper and Facia to start with that there project of yours ..


----------

